# Ibo Kentucky



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Give it a rest already.


----------



## awingnut (Jan 5, 2003)

So your ok with with teammate and friends shooting together


----------



## buck_up_inohio (Dec 14, 2010)

Its ok for the rules to have no more than one friend in a group of 4. but if you have 3 in a group of 4 yeah that is wrong. And two friends doing the scoring is WROOOONGGG! but it is what it is


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

It is hard for the folks at a regesteration booth to split groups at a "Show up, shootem up" event. To the OP, Do you have any ideas to offer on how to do it?


----------



## awingnut (Jan 5, 2003)

If you show up at a tent and all 4 people have the same shirt on it easy to figure out. It's easy to fix point deduction


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Logjamb said:


> It is hard for the folks at a regesteration booth to split groups at a "Show up, shootem up" event. To the OP, Do you have any ideas to offer on how to do it?


Pretty much the only way to do it is Tee Times like they do for Worlds. That is the only IBO of the season played on a level field IMO.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

awingnut said:


> Did anybody notice the teams and friends shooting together at ibo Kentucky shoot this weekend so much for group busting.ITs getting really old fast. You can even see it on face book pictures of teams shooting together


If you don't like it make the switch lol


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

It is what it is, period. If you don't like the format of one org., shoot the others. Some feel the buddy system is cheats getting their way, some go to shoot with their buddies for the weekend. Some like Tee Times, some want to shoot all 40 and run home. That is why there are different options, choose what you like and go shoot. I am not too big on the IBO, but that is what we are stuck with up north so I guess that is what I will have to do.


----------



## awingnut (Jan 5, 2003)

It's not right for the people that travel a long way. Are sport of 3D will not grow if this doesn't stop. buy the way I do shoot the asa and ibo


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

It has been going on and will continue to go on so just get use to it. Them people will cheat there way to peer groups at some point then get embarresed so karma works it out on its own.


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

I didnt see any groups with all the same jerseys. And since this shoot wasnt' a team event, why would they cheat if they are competing against each other???? You make no sense except to bash the IBO. The venue was awesome and the course was a real challenge. The ASA sounds like the place for you. Buh bye.


----------



## sahrpshooter (Aug 6, 2007)

Hahahahaha you guys crack me up you have no idea who started this thread and has been shooting the ibo longer than most on here, so you guys keep saying it's ok and watch the numbers keep declining and there are many pros that don't care for the ibo anymore


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

Both groups i shot with were busted. So I exprerienced differently ?


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

By the way did anybody see any equipment being checked I didn't even see any tech equipment at any tents and I also agree they could attempt to do a better job splitting groups I had a good time shooting tho and the course was set good but I think it was quite a disappointment as far as an event come on this was supposed to be a national event this was no more than a very expensive club shoot that you can shoot every weekend for 10 bucks surely they could do better


----------



## ArcheryChick28 (Mar 24, 2012)

I showed up on Friday to shoot all 40, had to wait over 45 mins to get placed in a group when multiple groups of 4 who were all friends walked up to the tent and were immediately sent out when the guy at the tent could have split them up and had me and the other guy who was waiting sent out in two groups of three. Overall I thought it was a nice venue and good courses.


----------



## Coach42743 (Aug 28, 2010)

If you're not shooting in a money division, who cares who shoots together. As long as equipment meets standards, too big of deal is being made. I shot in Hunter Class, no money involved so basically for fun. I enjoyed the setup and really didnt care who or what won. Everyone has to be critical. Could not be any events like this to shoot in so quit your whining !!!


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Coach42743 said:


> If you're not shooting in a money division, who cares who shoots together. As long as equipment meets standards, too big of deal is being made. I shot in Hunter Class, no money involved so basically for fun. I enjoyed the setup and really didnt care who or what won. Everyone has to be critical. Could not be any events like this to shoot in so quit your whining !!!


There is money involved 
If your shooting them all for shooter of the year 
It's about 2000$ worth of it involed


----------



## awingnut (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm not here too bash the ibo. But this buddy thing needs to stop There is money involved. Some people Will do anything to win


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

anyone who doesn't think that scores change when peer groups are formed should look at the scores from Marengo last year and compare them to the other two legs of the triple crown there was guys that shoot close to 20 up at the first two and then amazingly couldn't even break 400 when put in peer groups I know everybody has a bad day but this happens to often and is an easy fix and even tho hunter class is just for a trophy or a buckle there is still bragging rights and that is better than money any day cause there is never enough money involved to change your life I think hunter class is the toughest class to win in the ibo there is usualy twice the amount of shooters as any other class and some darn good shooters to boot if you win honestly then you accomplished a good feat


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Morengo is not a good example as those ranges have been some of the hardest in years! If you want a true measure look at the triple crown scores vs the worlds. Plus if you have ever shot in a peer group for a championship there is lots of pressure to deal with. I personally don't think there are many bad apples in the IBO but it only takes a few to raise suspicion. Just shoot your game and do the best you can! The cheaters get weeded out sooner or later. Peer groups don't solve everything, I have seen groups of buddies still end up together by chance. I don't really know why you would give points to your buddy when you are both competing for the same thing. I find my friends are tougher on me than strangers, nobody wants to lose bragging rights to their buddy.


----------



## Coach42743 (Aug 28, 2010)

What is you are shooting them just in your area and not following to shoot for shooter of the year. Just plain average joe who likes to shoot And sure as hell would enjoy it more shooting with a buddy than some stranger you know nothing about. You guys are blowing this way out of proportion. If you are worried about money or buckles then you are probably not shooting Hunter Class.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Coach42743 said:


> What is you are shooting them just in your area and not following to shoot for shooter of the year. Just plain average joe who likes to shoot And sure as hell would enjoy it more shooting with a buddy than some stranger you know nothing about. You guys are blowing this way out of proportion. If you are worried about money or buckles then you are probably not shooting Hunter Class.



Ok "coach" so you don't mind if the team your coaching against cheats? I mean its not for money just fun right? Maybe your blowing winning way out of proportion for them kids.or are you an everybody wins a trophy kinda guy?


And I shoot MBO just to let you know it's not only hunter class doing this


----------



## Coach42743 (Aug 28, 2010)

First of all, I've never cheated in my life. Second this is being blown out of proportion in a class (HC) that's wins a plaque. Personally I finished 100/108 and you think I cheated. It boils down to shooting with someone you enjoy the sport with. Some will complain regardless and it looks like that list is rising. The IBO put on a good shoot. You are not gonna please everyone. Be that person that helps the sport instead of *****ing and complaining about everything that doesn't suit you.


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

Bow bandit said:


> Morengo is not a good example as those ranges have been some of the hardest in years! If you want a true measure look at the triple crown scores vs the worlds. Plus if you have ever shot in a peer group for a championship there is lots of pressure to deal with. I personally don't think there are many bad apples in the IBO but it only takes a few to raise suspicion. Just shoot your game and do the best you can! The cheaters get weeded out sooner or later. Peer groups don't solve everything, I have seen groups of buddies still end up together by chance. I don't really know why you would give points to your buddy when you are both competing for the same thing. I find my friends are tougher on me than strangers, nobody wants to lose bragging rights to their buddy.



Marengo was a tough shoot I agree but my score or anybody from my shop or area scores didn't change much more than a couple points from their normal


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Coach42743 said:


> First of all, I've never cheated in my life. Second this is being blown out of proportion in a class (HC) that's wins a plaque. Personally I finished 100/108 and you think I cheated. It boils down to shooting with someone you enjoy the sport with. Some will complain regardless and it looks like that list is rising. The IBO put on a good shoot. You are not gonna please everyone. Be that person that helps the sport instead of *****ing and complaining about everything that doesn't suit you.


I went back and reread my post just incase and I couldn't find in it anywhere where I accused you of cheating.but going off your reaction I may change my mind.lol


----------



## Coach42743 (Aug 28, 2010)

Listen your opinion of me doesn't matter. I don't cheat, don't teach to cheat, and never coached to cheat. I am not turning this into a high school teenage quarrel. You have your own opinion, I have mine. The IBO does a good job. Those that are bashing can always NOT shoot, that simple. Good day


----------



## ShoeLace2332 (Feb 6, 2012)

I got 2nd in hunter class at the winter nationals and it was deffinently a rough course but I shot great and I love that I've been accused of cheating according to the thread!!! But thanks to my bow I shot great guess shooting everyday after work doesn't matter if you got whinny *****es around shooting bad!!!! 
Pse full throttle


----------



## ShoeLace2332 (Feb 6, 2012)

I also shot with only 1 of my buddies


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Coach42743 said:


> Listen your opinion of me doesn't matter. I don't cheat, don't teach to cheat, and never coached to cheat. I am not turning this into a high school teenage quarrel. You have your own opinion, I have mine. The IBO does a good job. Those that are bashing can always NOT shoot, that simple. Good day


Your hilarious I never once said you did cheat. Next time put the bottle down and actually read and comprehend what I wrote.


----------



## Quickstick (Feb 21, 2007)

I need to find me some new shooting buddies, when we are shooting they want to beat me as bad as I want to beat them. It makes us all better. You are not going to stop people from cheating, if the arrow is not Touching the line it is out no matter if it is your buddy or not. You all have been in groups that call tighter than others no matter ASA or IBO.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

I suggest you seek out the people you think are doing this and have their group broke and go shoot with them so you can see for yourself. There are rules agianst knowingly shooting in an unbroken group already maybe you should report your suspects through the proper channels. I for one am greatful to have an organization like the IBO, I travel thousands of miles every year to shoot them and would be very disappointed if I only had local club shoots to attend. I have recognized the same issues you have but they have a way of fixing themselves if the archers in question know someone is watching.


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

ShoeLace2332 said:


> I got 2nd in hunter class at the winter nationals and it was deffinently a rough course but I shot great and I love that I've been accused of cheating according to the thread!!! But thanks to my bow I shot great guess shooting everyday after work doesn't matter if you got whinny *****es around shooting bad!!!!
> Pse full throttle



If you were shooting a full throttle you had to have had a really sharp pencil those things are junk No I just couldn't pass up jacking you a bit congratulations and good shooting


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

I suggest you seek out the people you think are doing this and have their group broke and go shoot with them so you can see for yourself. There are rules agianst knowingly shooting in an unbroken group already maybe you should report your suspects through the proper channels. I for one am greatful to have an organization like the IBO, I travel thousands of miles every year to shoot them and would be very disappointed if I only had local club shoots to attend. I have recognized the same issues you have but they have a way of fixing themselves if the archers in question know someone is watching.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

ShoeLace2332 said:


> I also shot with only 1 of my buddies


then there not talking about you


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Bow bandit said:


> Morengo is not a good example as those ranges have been some of the hardest in years! If you want a true measure look at the triple crown scores vs the worlds. Plus if you have ever shot in a peer group for a championship there is lots of pressure to deal with. I personally don't think there are many bad apples in the IBO but it only takes a few to raise suspicion. Just shoot your game and do the best you can! The cheaters get weeded out sooner or later. Peer groups don't solve everything, I have seen groups of buddies still end up together by chance. I don't really know why you would give points to your buddy when you are both competing for the same thing. I find my friends are tougher on me than strangers, nobody wants to lose bragging rights to their buddy.


Couldn't agree more. For me the shoot at Marengo last year was the toughest shoot I had ever shot in MBR class and two years ago was no walk in the park either. And the added pressure is definitely a game changer. Looking forward to doing it again this year. JW


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

Bow bandit said:


> I find my friends are tougher on me than strangers, nobody wants to lose bragging rights to their buddy.



Bingo bow bandit. I would rather have my arrows judged by a stranger than my archery friends. I love to shoot with my friends. It's why I go but we have been competing with each other, in one form or fashion, since we met and there are no breaks between us. Just because I am shooting with a group of friends in no way means I am pencil pushing and , unless i seen something suspect, I would never accuse anyone of doing the same. Online or in person...


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh my goodness the season hasn't really started and accusation are already being thrown around. What a year its going to be!

*Promote, don't tarnish, don't like the IBO don't shoot it! Very simple*


----------



## awingnut (Jan 5, 2003)

Bigjim67 said:


> Oh my goodness the season hasn't really started and accusation are already being thrown around. What a year its going to be!
> 
> *Promote, don't tarnish, don't like the IBO don't shoot it! Very simple*


Jim that's funny coming from a barn boy will all know what you guys are doing


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

Come on. Thats painting with a pretty wide brush isnt it??? Im not real happy with that accusation. I wear The Barn logo and its not fair to call everyone associated with them cheaters. Thats absolute bull****.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

I cant wait for West Virginia!!! Excited to head south and fling some arrows.


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

Just a heads up for the spring nationals don't follow your gps to the shoot unless you want to wined up in a cow field. that is a true statement my gps told me to get off at exit 13 gant . don't get off there go to exit 14 make left then follow route 20 to Pipestem Resort Po box 150 Pipestem West Virginia 25979 304-466-1800


----------

